# X-90 replacement



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture if you can.

I think LP makes a board that is similar in look and pattern.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Because you are thinking of using plywood, I assume you don't have a fake-grain or a bead on your siding. 

I would use a piece of hardieboard siding to make the repair. The hardie might be a 1/2" taller or so, but that much won't matter, the extra can just tuck into the piece above.

For such a small job you could get by with a carbide scoring tool to cut it, and a coarse file to clean up the cut, and a small drill bit to predrill nail holes. Also use the coarse file to round over the lower edge if needed to match to the old.

Take the scoring tool with you to the home center so you can cut the 12' strip in smaller pieces to transport. Hang onto the rest of it, you'll need it.


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll try to post a pic of the damage. I've been busy replacing old trim. I have been lucky so far... all structural wood has been in great shape. The corner that I will be tackling next is the worst and the last of the repairs. The x-90 has no wood grain pattern... it's plain and easily scored and cut with a utility knife... probably because it's been on there's since 1965.


----------

